# Home made H to H polar mount!



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I just finnished my home made H to H polar mount, its great it tilts as it follows the Clarke belt, I can now get every satellite up there, they are really easy to make, I have posted pictures at my home page.......(bottom of page) I also attached two pics. here, the dish is pointing at Telstar7.

http://hometown.aol.com/psb2usa/myhomepage/business.html


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice. What's that white stuff on the ground?


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

PSB said:


> I just finnished my home made H to H polar mount, its great it tilts as it follows the Clarke belt, I can now get every satellite up there, they are really easy to make, I have posted pictures at my home page.......(bottom of page) I also attached two pics. here, the dish is pointing at Telstar7.
> 
> http://hometown.aol.com/psb2usa/myhomepage/business.html


So what type of system are you using to unlock all the transponders? I understand that you can controll your dish to turn and hit other Sat locations. But what type of receiver are you using?
Send me a private message explaining it to me. junki


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I use the Satwork ST 3618 receiver to pull in all the FTA (free to air) satellites on the Clarke Belt, these channels are 100% free and legal, but still alot of fun, I now use a SG2100 motor mount that turns my dish when I change channel. Check out my web site for pictures, and a link to a list of all the free channels that are "up there"


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sounds like a good solution although it takes longer to tune to each channel. Couldn't someone just have two smaller dishes with a number of lnbf's on it to where you would not have to turn it as much vs. one huge dish where you would not have to turn it at all? How would one be able to get a switch for all those lnbf's?


----------

